# Soil Moist Seed Coat



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

I noticed this 4" square section of grass in an area I planted last week. As you can tell, it's really growing. I ran my hand through it and found a glob of gelatinous goo---soil moist seed coat.

I post simply so you can see how this stuff can work. It's like an IV of moisture for the grass.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Why was it only in that one spot?


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> Why was it only in that one spot?


Good question. I mixed 8oz with my Bluegrass seed (10lbs) and then seeded 50/50 with PRG. Random chance is my guess.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought crystals instead of the powder. Still put it down though. I'll use it again as it seems to be cheap insurance if a watering is missed.


----------

